# 10 gallon Betta Sorority?



## Guest (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey guys my male betta recently passed from old age. I had him in a 10 gallon heavily planted tank with two zebra snails. Now that he has passed I was wondering if it would be okay to start a sorority with 3 girls in the 10 gallon. I recently acquired a baby betta which I believe is a girl (photos below) which I currently have in the 10 gallon but with a divider. If he/ she is a boy please comment all help is appreciated, she/he is just over an inch in length. If it’s a boy I would scrap the plan but I think it would be nice once he/she gets bigger of course to open up the whole tank and add in two more females, please let me know 🙂 any help is extremely appreciated!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi, a sorority should be no fewer than 5 girls for aggression reasons . I have had two sororities and although they can be fun and rewarding, they are a risk to the fish involved and sometimes a fish that seemed peaceful can become very territorial/ aggressive. A sorority should not be considered unless you have spare tanks for each girl with heating/ filtering etc.. I would really recommend a 30+ gallon tank minimum so that each girl has room to claim territory ( heavily planted in the back and open along the front with hideaways for each girl plus ). 

I would really recommend you get some peaceful tankmates for the Betta you have instead of trying a sorority, as a group of girls may or may not work out ( and sometimes they appear to be working and one day the balance is disturbed). If your Bettas temperament allows, you could get a group of 5-7 pygmy Cory catfish to go with your Betta and two snails.  

Your Betta does appear to be a girl, but there are no guarantees until the Betta is older ( this would be dangerous in a sorority), because often the labels can be wrong on young Bettas and boys can turn out to be girls and girls can turn out to be boys. 

PM me if you have any more questions, I am happy to help! 

Oh and, could you post a picture of the whole tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Pay special attention to the business about planting. If that's your 10 gallon it would be considered sparsely planted. "Heavily" is when there are no wide-open spaces for easy lines of chase.

You've been given great advice. However, I urge members to ask all follow-up questions in the open forum so more than just one person can be educated.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm looking at those ventral fins, and they look a little long for a baby girl. You won't know for sure until later, but I've had five babies and only one had the correct label. 

Babies are perfect for community tanks! They learn to be okay with others better then the adults do. Just keep up with the water changes, I'm sure you know that baby fish emit growth stunting hormones so they need a lot of water changes or they won't grow.


----------

